# Saudi Aramco Engineering Encyclopedia



## محمد الاكرم (20 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام
Saudi Aramco Engineering Encyclopedia
موسوعة هامة جدا عليكم بتحميلها
http://www.4shared.com/zip/rUbHi862ba/Saudi_Aramco_Engineering_Encyc.html


----------



## almakdy (26 أكتوبر 2014)

:75::75:


----------



## eliker bahij (27 أكتوبر 2014)

.thanks ;It is a great post.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (31 أكتوبر 2014)

استأذن سيادتكم برفع هذا الموضوع الهام على صفحة الفلزات


----------



## محمد الاكرم (19 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لكم اخواني


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 أكتوبر 2017)

شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل


----------

